# Craigslist tool box for sale ad - good laugh !



## ChooChooMike (Jun 2, 2009)

Got a good laugh outta this ad on Craigslist :

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/tls/1194463851.html

Text of ad in case it goes away :



> Snap On tool chest full of tools. Well over $15,000 worth of wrenches & ratchets, screwdrivers & sockets, impacts and air tools, hammers and chisels, pliers and plugs. No longer required as the mechanic who used them has retired and never wants to look at another tool again, unless it's the guys he goes to lunch with! The laptop pictured is not included in the sale as it'll be required to fill endless hours of idle time surfing xxx on the net and booking vacations. May consider trades on vacation properties, plane trips, or some pretty young gal with soft hands and an aptitude for back rubs. Must be quick on her feet in case the wife walks in!
> 
> SERIOUS ENQUIRIES ONLY, MUST BUY ALL OR NOTHING!!!


----------

